# Dr Gyi Bando Camp



## James Miller (Oct 12, 2004)

*Horizon Martial Arts is proud to presents:

Bando Training Camp Featuring: 
Dr. Maung Gyi 

When:
November 5 - 7th, 2004
Friday 7 - 9pm
Saturday 10am - 5pm  
Sunday 10am - 1pm 

Where: 
Horizon Martial Arts
252 Center Rd. 
West Seneca, NY 14224

Topics:
Friday - Walking Cane 
Sat & Sun - Limb Trapping and Ground Fighting

Cost:
$99 by October 22, 2004 
$150 after October 22, 2004

Limited spaces are available for this event.

For more information contact Horizon Martial Arts:
Phone: 716-675-0899 E-mail: wmarnis@wmarnis.com


​​*​


----------



## James Miller (Nov 5, 2004)

Day one was great! We used walking canes as defensive tools. We learned hitting, thrusting and hooking techniques. Must rest, tomorrow wil be a long day!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2004)

Could we get a complete review of this event?

Thank you


----------

